# Ridgid shop vac hose.



## Retired1 (19 d ago)

I hate the stiff hose that comes with the ridgid shop vav. 2 1/2 hose. I know all hoses don't fit the same. Anyone found a more flexible hose that fits the ridgid?


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Retired1 (19 d ago)

Are you just posting what you found on the internet, or have you actually tried it to fit the ridgid connections and same adaptors? I've learned not all hoses fit the same.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Just found it.

Rockler sells a bunch of shop vac accessories. Dust Right® 2-1/2'' Expandable Shop Vacuum Hose Kit


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

2-1/2 dc hose fits my Ridgid vac just fine. I used to use it just like this with my ROS. Now I just put the dustopper in between.

My vac came with that adapter so you could use it as a blower too. It's just a double male piece.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

You can pop the actual hose off the ridgid and replace with anything you like


----------

